# DUROWE movement - the next step is done.



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

please see attached pictures of the new Durowe movement which is based on the Unitas 6498 movement.

Like you can see we have done new bridges and a new design, combined with a new finish.
(some other features are for example that the dial is not fixed like normal, we have hidden the normal screw. To keep the clear design we make new holes on the side of the movement, much more work but it keeps our design and it is more like in the old days .-))

Now we start to built the first movements and beginning of next year we can start to produce the first watches.
(we are actually working on the first 20 watches for some watchcollectors outside Europe).

I think we can show the first STOWA watches in 2-3 weeks.

The first model will be a Marine Original with an solid silver dial we have already some reservations on.

I will think about the strategie in the next weeks.

We are not sure in which modells we should put!

Maybe we offer it as a upgrade of the Marine Original serie, all dialversions?

Maybe first we will do limited serie ?

Many ways how we can do! 

Please just be sure that we will listen to your opinion carefully to do the right decision.

Of course not all dreams and wishes can be followed in the first step ;-)

And we have many ideas for the future of this movement.

Here you can see the official Durowe webpage: DUROWE - Deutsche Uhrenrohwerke

The price for a solid silver dial Marine Original in matt case finish will be around 1.350.- Euros.
(i have attached a picture of the version with a grey croco strap)

But please be advised that we maybe have to adjust the price after the first 20 or 50 movements when we know exactly how long we need to built it.

At the moment i have just a calculation which is hopefully near to the end price, but i have to be carefully.

So please discuss like always and we are open to hear your comments. 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Please feel free to tell us all your wishes, this helps us to make the right decision, please mail to [email protected].
Mr.Buchner collect all individual comments.


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't like the idea of the limited edition, with eta pulling their movements I take it that these new movements will be the future of Stowa, I don't think many people would like the idea of buying a limited edition and then having loads more come out later. My vote would be as an option for all dial versions, with the extra cost the numbers would be kept down long enough to give you and your team time to get used to the new movement while people who really want it will be able to get it. I say this as someone who is hoping to get a Marine Original in the new year, but sadly I think it will be one for about €800.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Neither would I start with a limited edition nor would I make a first batch of an "upgraded" version of the Marine Original. I would opt for a totally new model to see the new movement in a new but still a Stowa shape - I'd go for a very classic model in a 41mm case with indices like the Exima featured....










...and a Kleine Sekunde in the right proportion.

Or soemthin' like that transfered into a new contemporary design. But that's just me.









Pic by brainless (Volker)


----------



## nr 071 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello.

I support the idea of a Exima-like model, or a HW-version of the special model as pictured in a previous thread. (I still regret not buying an Exima Chronometer.... But I am hooked on HW these days.)

mvgw


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't help but feeling that the Durowa movement has a very industrial, sober look to it, which in turn makes it very sophisticated looking one. The blue screws, as always, look great on it too.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nr 071 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I support the idea of a Exima-like model, or a HW-version of the special model as pictured in a previous thread. (I still regret not buying an Exima Chronometer.... But I am hooked on HW these days.)
> 
> mvgw


The Durowe 7440 will always be HW....


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

I would first like to congratulate Mr. Schauer on his success in creating his very own calibre. It simply looks great and will propel Stowa to the next level. 

As for using the Durowe movement, I think a limited edition would be appropriate. This is a big milestone for the modern-day Stowa and I think commemorating this achievement is fitting. As for what kind of limited edition I will take Nolimits's comment "I don't think many people would like the idea of buying a limited edition and then having loads more come out later" to heart; therefore, if a limited edition is produced it would have to be something very spectacular that is much beyond the normal standard. For example, a MO with enamel dial, applied dial markers, etc. with the movement decorated in something other than the standard Geneva Stripes (see picture)


----------



## tomterrific (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Does the durowe movement need a 41mm case? Does it need a small seconds hand? 
If you do a limited edition I would like to see a watch that is not in the current lineup.
Some possibilities are:
Seatime with internal bezel or just a slightly smaller seatime(40mm w/o crown)
antea ks with different colored dial/maybe roman numerals


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Doug said:


> Does the durowe movement need a 41mm case? Does it need a small seconds hand?


Diameter is 36,6mm so you do not need a 41mm case but I mentioned the 41mm case because it is already available. Compare with those using a Unitas 6498/6497. Most cases are about 40 or +40mm. Height of the movment is app. 4,5mm - 5.0 mm. And yes due to the construction it needs a small second, A cenetr second would mean to add a center second wheel and more money to invest for the modification. A *hw* Seatime would be a NO GO for me.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i think the new movement deserves to be in a new watch...i too share the same sentiments as noted above....i love limited watches, but if only more will come out in the future, then i feel like its a waste of money.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is great news! I'm all for a "one off" limited edition piece as most of you have backed, I'd be in like Flynn!


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

I am with Mike and the others, in that this should not be a LE MO (as I already have three MOs!). 
If it were to be a LE, then my own preference is that it should be a completely new watch for the first release (I also have the Omega Exima).


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the solid-silver dial MO should be the only MO that ever sees the Durowe movement. And perhaps the other way, around, too (the silver dial should not see the stock Unitas movement). This makes both the silver dial and the Durowe movement even more special and easily commanding the higher price if I can't get either option in another version of the same watch design for a lower price. There are getting to be already too many versions of the MO to keep them straight!

I will go against the others and say that I like the idea of a limited edition to get some extra attention for the new movement. It could make some sense to do a limited offering before you have production of this movement completely optimized. If you do a limited edition MO with it, what about a silver dial that has raised numbers as in the chronograph? Maybe the numbers made from blued steel to go with the hands? This would be something I could get quite excited about!

If that dream is not possible, I think the new movement deserves to be in some other watch that has a dial with hand-applied markers. I liked Mike's suggestion of something like the Exima with small seconds.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

JarrodS said:


> I think the new movement deserves to be in some other watch that has a dial with hand-applied markers. I liked Mike's suggestion of something like the Exima with small seconds.


Thanks JarrodS

What about a homage to the 1938 Antea...










....with applied markers in a 40 / 41mm case. Would that have impact on your heart beat rate ?


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

stuffler said:


> What about a homage to the 1938 Antea...


Personally I've not been a fan of the hands or lugs of the Antea. But that is just me, it could still be a hit for Stowa!


----------



## nr 071 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello,

Great idea, a HW Antea, ± 40 mm....:-!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

No,

not my cup of tea.:-(

I would rather prefer Mike's idea (post #3) with a two tone dial like that pocket watch's dial.

A HW movement of that class deserves an elegant, classy face rather than a minimalistic or sporty one, IMHO


Volker ;-)


----------



## mikesae (Feb 12, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Pic by brainless (Volker)


This dial right here.

Two tone dial, with the 24hr time indices and small seconds in that classy vintage font.

It's utterly gorgeous, hasn't been done before, yet is completely keeping with Stowa's heritage.

Would work a treat in the existing MA or MO case.
Just say the word and I'll paypal the money over b-)


----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)

I will put gladly my money down for a Flieger 40+mm with the Durowe movement


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Do not know why you added a pic of the Tissot to your post (no Flieger at all) but it would be to close to the LE Stowa made


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^ that's mint... what case would it be in? the antea?

i personally like the antea the way it is....

what about the above dial in the partitio case? i think that would be great


----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I am aware that the Tissot is no Flieger at all. It was an answer for the previous post, but maybe I misunderstood mikesae's message.



mikesae said:


> This dial right here.
> 
> It's utterly gorgeous, hasn't been done before, yet is completely keeping with Stowa's heritage.


The Durowe in a Flieger is just a dream of mine :-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

doughboyr6 said:


> ^^^ that's mint... what case would it be in? the antea?
> 
> i personally like the antea the way it is....
> 
> what about the above dial in the partitio case? i think that would be great


Partitio case is 37mm in diameter, the movement is 36,6mm. Will not work though.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

darn....make a new case...lol


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

If you were going to go down the limited edition route, a B-UHR original would be very cool, I just wish I was here to get the original flieger original


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

+1
I believe that a B-UHR original would be the perfect watch to showcase the new movement and compliment the FOLE. FOLE II or FOLE B.

vincesf


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

vincesf said:


> +1
> I believe that a B-UHR original would be the perfect watch to showcase the new movement and compliment the FOLE. FOLE II or FOLE B.
> 
> vincesf


Agreed. The movement which gives an industrial look would compliment an FOLE extremely well.


----------



## doug1066 (Mar 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful movement. Personally I would like to see it in the Marine Original with a silver dial and exhibition back, like Jorg suggested. Then in a Fleiger Baumuster B as a variant on the Fleiger Original. I don't believe that there has to be a new watch as, I assume, this is going to replace the Unitas movements in the hand wound models.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

cholack said:


> Agreed. The movement which gives an industrial look would compliment an FOLE extremely well.


But an FO needs centre seconds...


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

dentaku said:


> But an FO needs centre seconds...


And I am aware that the FO required heavy modification on its Unitas base.

However, I think that is EXACTLY the point. I think that modification of the Durowe movement to fulfill a center seconds function would be absolutely special.


----------



## billmurdock (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello!
any news on the decision Jörg might have taken? Will there be a completely new model for the Durowe or is it still the Marine Original which will feature the new movement? Are there any recent pics of this combination?
I'm just a bit confused because I already ordered a MO Durowe and just read that this watch might turn into a completely different one. In my opinion, the Durowe fits the MO quite well. My favorite, though, would be a MO Durowe including a power reserve indicator (something like the Glashütte Original Senator Chronometer). Jörg already mentioned "many ideas for the future of the movement." So let's hope that these ideas include something like that. ;-)
bill


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

billmurdock said:


> Hello!
> any news on the decision Jörg might have taken? Will there be a completely new model for the Durowe or is it still the Marine Original which will feature the new movement? Are there any recent pics of this combination?


No news yet.


----------



## northman_83 (Jan 26, 2008)

Make a new 42 mm Antea case..with a silver dial.. 

With a 8.7"-9" wrist depending on the weather most watches seems to small for me.. Im still holding onto my DA36 because of its exclusibility... (is that a word? )


----------



## DaveInLA (May 9, 2008)

Any news on the release of the MO with Durowe movement?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DaveInLA said:


> Any news on the release of the MO with Durowe movement?


You will get all news here, on SCHAUER - Basel 2011, per newsletter (if you want to). First pics will be released soon.


----------



## FL-Frank (Aug 3, 2011)

DaveInLA said:


> Any news on the release of the MO with Durowe movement?


Mine arrived today...11 months after I ordered it. It came wrapped in tissue and newspaper inside of a Fedex box, with a note stating the watch boxes are out of stock, and to let them know if I still want the box when they become available again????:-s

I really like the look and feel of this piece...guess it was worth the long wait.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

FL-Frank said:


> Mine arrived today...11 months after I ordered it. It came wrapped in tissue and newspaper inside of a Fedex box, with a note stating the watch boxes are out of stock, and to let them know if I still want the box when they become available again????:-s
> 
> I really like the look and feel of this piece...guess it was worth the long wait.


If you search mr stowa's recent posts, you'll find he had his stock of boxes stolen and it left them high and dry without boxes temporarily


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

FL-Frank said:


> Mine arrived today...11 months after I ordered it. It came wrapped in tissue and newspaper inside of a Fedex box, with a note stating the watch boxes are out of stock, and to let them know if I still want the box when they become available again????:-s
> 
> I really like the look and feel of this piece...guess it was worth the long wait.


Congrats.
If possible post pictures of your watch.


----------



## Craithorn (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly with the B-UHR suggestion. That would get my order.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

FL-Frank said:


> Mine arrived today...11 months after I ordered it. It came wrapped in tissue and newspaper inside of a Fedex box, with a note stating the watch boxes are out of stock, and to let them know if I still want the box when they become available again????:-s
> 
> I really like the look and feel of this piece...guess it was worth the long wait.


When I received my recent Stowa the box included a small brochure (Monograph 8/10) that showed a picture of the Marine Original Durowe on the last page. I can't seem to locate very much information, even doing a search here. Can someone point me in a direction? Is this a current offering? Thank you.


----------



## j3a3 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think launching a new model with this movement would bringmore excitement to the brand then just adding this as an option to the exitingstable of watches.


----------



## taipan168 (Oct 7, 2008)

92degrees said:


> When I received my recent Stowa the box included a small brochure (Monograph 8/10) that showed a picture of the Marine Original Durowe on the last page. I can't seem to locate very much information, even doing a search here. Can someone point me in a direction? Is this a current offering? Thank you.


Isn't it this watch, only available in either yellow or white gold?

Marine Original GOLD DUROWE matt Silver - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

taipan168 said:


> Isn't it this watch, only available in either yellow or white gold?
> 
> Marine Original GOLD DUROWE matt Silver - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


The Monograph lists the watch as stainless with yellow and white gold variants.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

SCHAUER - Basel 2011
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/marine-original-silver-dial-durowe-7440-prototyp-378889.html


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Mike, my search did turn up your thread from 2010. Is this a current offering?


----------



## al3xx (Aug 10, 2011)

Jorg said at the NYC showing that the stainless steel has been removed from the online shop because of a large number of orders that he has to fill for the MO DUROWE. If I remember correctly (and I may be wrong), the listing will go up when he is able to fulfill enough orders.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hopefully along with a listing for a flieger with the Durowe movement!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, supply and demand! heh heh


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great,but only one thing that boders me is that the screws are chemically treated not in kiln ;-)


----------

